# colocataire v. colocatrice



## williamc

Bonjour à tous,

Cannot find "colocatrice" in french/english dictionary.

Any translators out there, please?

Merci.

*Moderator note:  *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Ludito

flatmate/roommate ? (for girls/women) 

for male room/flatmates it would be 'colocataire'


----------



## carolineR

flatmate (feminine form)
un colocataire/ une colocatrice


----------



## Gardefeu

_Colocatrice_ is not correct French. It should be _colocataire_ and even, I believe _co-locataire_. It's someone (a girl) who shares a flat, or a house, with you. Does the expression co-tenant exist in English? That's it in a nutshell!


----------



## Gardefeu

> un colocataire/ une colocatrice


Non, bien sûr, le mot n'a pas de féminin, et se dit pour les deux genres comme secrétaire etc...
_Colocatrice_ est un barbarisme, relativement répandu, je ne le nie pas, mais un barbarisme quand même, ce qui explique que williamc ne l'ait pas trouvé dans le dictionnaire!
Quand à l'orthographe, j'ai vérifié, c'est bien en un seul mot: _colocataire_ (apologies!)


----------



## Agnès E.

Gardefeu a absolument raison, puisque *colocataire* est formé du mot _locataire_ (un/une locataire) et du préfixe _co_- (issu du _cum_ latin) signifiant avec. Il n'y a donc aucune raison de féminiser _colocataire_ en _colocatrice_ !


----------



## Ludito

Peut-être mais le mot colocatrice est très répendu. Le mot en lui même ne me dérange pas. C'est juste une évolution dans la langue.Mais j'ai déjà entendu plusieurs personnes dire "colocateur"


----------



## Agnès E.

Ah, on ne va pas encore en revenir à l'éternel débat entre bon usage et faute répandue qui justifie tout et n'importe quoi... 

Locatrice : ce terme est un abus de langage, puisque le mot _locataire_ est à la fois féminin et masculin.
Que _locatrice_ soit répandu ne signifie pas que ce terme est correct. Cela signifie seulement que de très nombreuses personnes font la même erreur, probablement due à la vitesse de propagation d'internet.


----------



## kertek

On entend très souvent "colocatrice" parmi les étudiants étrangers qui sont en France pour leurs années Erasmus, qui habitent très souvent en colocation, et qui sont là pour améliorer leur français.

ahh, la nostalgie Erasmus...


----------



## Isotta

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Ah, on ne va pas encore en revenir à l'éternel débat entre bon usage et faute répandue qui justifie tout et n'importe quoi...
> 
> Locatrice : ce terme est un abus de langage, puisque le mot _locataire_ est à la fois féminin et masculin.
> Que _locatrice_ soit répandu ne signifie pas que ce terme est correct. Cela signifie seulement que de très nombreuses personnes font la même erreur, probablement due à la vitesse de propagation d'internet.



Je crois qu'il s'agit de bien préciser que l'on cherche une fille quand on affiche une annonce. J'ai posé la questions aux plusiers jeunes français, et ils disent que ce n'est pas correct, mais que c'est accepté dans la langue parlée (may the deceased Immortels de l'Académie française not strike me down for saying this).


----------



## Agnès E.

Il suffit pourtant d'ajouter une seule lettre à l'annonce, ce n'est pas bien compliqué : cherche colocataire H, cherche colocataire F...

Ce n'est pas une question d'Académie française -- dont les Français se tamponnent le coquillard... mais de structure grammaticale : en aucun cas un terme terminant par -aire au masculin ne peut se transformer en -trice au féminin !


Edit : et pour que le serpent se morde définitivement la queue... voir ici !


----------



## Aupick

"-trice" est une terminaison féminine utilisée pour les noms et les adjectifs dont le masculin termine en "-teur" et pas "-taire". Le mot colocatrice suppose donc un autre mot "colocateur". (Beurk !)


----------



## williamc

Hi,

The preface "co" should not have stumped me!

Thanks everyone.

williamc


----------



## carolineR

prefix, william !


----------



## williamc

Hi carolineR

Well spotted!


----------



## jjjbec

Ayant rencontre tant de francais, qui ont tous des opinions differentes sur cette question, on m'a finalement dit que la meilleure chose a faire, c'est de dire 'coloc' et donc eviter la polemique!


----------



## forumwr

is a female roommate referred to as a colocatrice?

context:
it's my roommate suzy's birthday = c'est l'anniversaire de ma colocatrice suzy?

or c'est l'anniversaire de mon colocataire suzy?


----------



## bh7

At least in Canada, it usually is
[fam.] un [une] coloc = un [une] colocataire


----------



## forumwr

so you don't change it to colocatRICE? just change the mon/ma part?


----------



## OLN

we say *le* locataire, *la *locataire
same for_ colocataire_.
_*ma* colocataire_ for Suzy

Some people use _locatrice_ , but it's usually a misinterpretation :
_locateur, locatrice _means *landlord*.
see here
* Locateur, -trice*, subst. Synon._ bailleur_.  _Contrats entre l'acheteur et le vendeur (...), entre le locataire de la chose et le locateur_

We do have a problem in French with the verb _louer_ !


----------



## wildan1

forumwr said:


> is a female roommate referred to as a colocatrice?


 
PS In English you usually specify the specific housing context defining the relationship--a house, flat/apartment or room.

So _colocataire_ can be _housemate, flatmate (BE), apartment-mate (AE), _or _roommate _(the latter, literally sharing the same room)


----------



## forumwr

i heard a native french speaker repeatedly use colocatrice to describe her roommate -- is this an error or is she referring to something else?


----------



## itka

forumwr said:


> i heard a native french speaker repeatedly use colocatrice to describe her roommate -- is this an error or is she referring to something else?



Are you sure he was a french speaker ? 
I never heard this word "locateur / locatrice"... I wonder in which part of the world it is used...

The word you need is "colocataire". Un colocataire / une colocataire.
Don't look for complicate words. We don't know this way of living for a long time and we have only one word.

The owner of the house are called : le/la propriétaire. In legal lexicon : le bailleur.
The one who rent the room/the flat/the house is le/la locataire (tenant). In legal lexicon : le preneur.


----------



## Sophie Nomade

Just for fun: in Belgium, students usually rent small appartments which are called "kot". So we sometimes refer to the "co-koteur" or "co-koteuse". The word sounds funny because it's similar to "cocotier" - coconut tree. 

But nobody will understand this outside Belgium, so forget this translation! ;-)
Sophie


----------



## Schmorgluck

Le mot "colocatrice" n'a rien d'officiel, et doit être compris comme une sorte de blague, une forme amusante pour inventer un féminin à "colocataire". C'est tout. C'est pour rire.


----------



## OLN

Schmorgluck said:


> Le mot "colocatrice" n'a rien d'officiel, et doit être compris comme une sorte de blague, une forme amusante pour inventer un féminin à "colocataire". C'est tout. C'est pour rire.



Je ne suis pas sûre que _toutes_ les personnes qui emploient _colocatrice_ aient l'intention de faire un bon mot ; je l'ai entendu dans toutes sortes de circonstances.  
Je crains que ce mot ne prenne le chemin de la féminisation forcée de "mannequine" et de "je me suis faite belle".


----------



## leosmith

This word sounded familiar to me, then I realized I was thinking of collocutor in english. Is there any relation?


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
La terminaison "trice" est le féminin de la terminaison en "teur".
Si "colocatrice" existait, ce serait le féminin de "colocateur", qui n'existe pas non plus, mais qui ressemble beaucoup à "colocataire".

Il est facile pour un cerveau humain de se rendre compte qu'il y a une erreur de terminaison quand il entend "colocateur" à la place de "colocataire", mais si on applique le "filtre" de la féminisation, il est plus difficile de se rendre compte que la terminaison "trice" de "colocatrice" a été appliquée à un mot masculin qui n'a pas la bonne terminaison.

Voilà pourquoi l'erreur "colocatrice" passe souvent inaperçue.


----------



## OLN

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour.
> La terminaison "trice" est le féminin de la terminaison en "teur".
> Si "colocatrice" existait, ce serait le féminin de "colocateur", qui n'existe pas non plus, mais qui ressemble beaucoup à "colocataire".
> 
> Il est facile pour un cerveau humain de se rendre compte qu'il y a une erreur de terminaison quand il entend "colocateur" à la place de "colocataire", mais si on applique le "filtre" de la féminisation, il est plus difficile de se rendre compte que la terminaison "trice" de "colocatrice" a été appliquée à un mot masculin qui n'a pas la bonne terminaison.
> 
> Voilà pourquoi l'erreur "colocatrice" passe souvent inaperçue.


 Bien vu — ce n'est pas même une féminisation, voilà pourquoi ça écorche les oreilles.


----------



## xiancee

jjjbec said:


> Ayant rencontre tant de francais, qui ont tous des opinions differentes sur cette question, on m'a finalement dit que la meilleure chose a faire, c'est de dire 'coloc' et donc eviter la polemique!



Je suis d'accord! 
Mon coloc = mec
Ma coloc = fille!


----------

